# 1960 Massey Ferguson MF 35 carburetor overflowing with gas



## kevin lee (May 28, 2018)

Serial number SGM 210676

When I shut the tractor off fuel keeps flooding into the carburetor and over flowing and leaking out. Tractor runs perfect when started, cranks real real easy. I've had to put a little shut off valve at the carburetor when I shut the engine off to keep the gas from flooding.

Suggestions??


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

If you can get to it.. which is the BIG PART.. remove the bottom bowl..
MAKE A NOTE on the position of the bowl.. black marker..
You'll see the float.. attached to the float on the "top side" is a needle & spring..
Your needle isn't sealing off the gas.. it is removable BUT you'll have to figure the procedure out..
LOOK CLOSELY at the spring set-up & how it hooks to the needle..
It "could be" your float has gotten a hole in it or has become porous & is full of gas..
Either way the bowl has to come off..


----------



## kevin lee (May 28, 2018)

thepumpguysc said:


> If you can get to it.. which is the BIG PART.. remove the bottom bowl..
> MAKE A NOTE on the position of the bowl.. black marker..
> You'll see the float.. attached to the float on the "top side" is a needle & spring..
> Your needle isn't sealing off the gas.. it is removable BUT you'll have to figure the procedure out..
> ...


Thank you! I figured it was something like that and just wanted to hear from people to make sure before I start digging into it. And before I do, I need to go back to the tractor and verify/identify any part numbers on that carb and order a rebuild kit so when I do take it apart I have fresh gaskets. I know what you meant about getting to the bowl, that’s a tight squeeze


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Just to BE CLEAR.. That was a pretty generic procedure.. I KNOW some of the small engine guys on here will probably "cringe" when they read that..
Just watch some videos on utube about carb removal & rebuild.. That'll get you started..
Its NOT HARD once you figure out how it works.. Its just a big "needle" riding on a float.. the needle goes up in a hole, allowing the gas to flow or shut-off..
"stuff" gets in the hole & wont let the needle "seat" in the hole..
IF your just gonna take it apart w/ no gasket kit.?? a "scotchbrite pad" is your best friend.. clean the needle & the hole{seat} & splap'r back together & see if it works..


----------

